# Expandemonium and Willix



## admirer (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, Y'All:

Whatever happened to Expandemonium? I feel bad for all those suckers that paid money to that greedy fool, and the assumed passing of that site means no more Willix for the FA world to admire. The guy was GREAT and sold out to be on a paysite with a belligerent owner who only saw dollar signs. Does anyone remember Willix and his great work? Right now i'd have to say that Kastemel and Imtherubicon are doing great work on the yahoo sites...but I still miss Willix's work. He was amazing! It's funny how people and sites come and go over the years--but Dimensions has remaines constant throughout. If you haven't had a chance, check out Imtherubicon and WGI one and two--great stuff! And let's see if we can resurrect Willix! By the way, how may of you have checked out Fat Girlfriends? Great story there, and some compelling photos. Annoying message board, though....


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 24, 2006)

Didn't know that Expandemonium had passed on . . .


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 24, 2006)

Just checked, Expandemonium is still online. Here's the link:

http://www.expandemonium.net/fram/default.html

RV :eat1:


----------



## Mini (Jul 24, 2006)

I think he's referring to a dearth of updates as opposed to it actually being taken down.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh, I see - looking at the news section, Expandemonium apparently hasn't been updated since February (and then it was just to announce that they were taking Visa now!) Kinda sad . . .


----------



## Mini (Jul 24, 2006)

Sad, but kind of expected. I can't imagine there's a lot of folks who'd pay for that which is readily available elsewhere (deviantart and Yahoo groups come to mind), especially when it's so niche-y to begin with. (No, no contradiction between "readily available" and "niche-y." None whatsoever.)


----------



## fatlane (Jul 24, 2006)

It's there. Consider paying for access, downloading everything in sight, then cancelling your subscription. If there's nothing new going up, then there's no real crime.

Heck, there's no crime in doing that when there IS new content going up. Happens to my site all the damn time. People sign on and cancel on the same day because they only want access for a short time. That's why I plan to convert how my site operates. If I don't have subscriptions, I don't have to update ALL THE DAMN TIME.

It's just not fun when you're chained to the computer.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 24, 2006)

admirer said:


> Hey, Y'All:
> 
> Whatever happened to Expandemonium? I feel bad for all those suckers that paid money to that greedy fool, and the assumed passing of that site means no more Willix for the FA world to admire. The guy was GREAT and sold out to be on a paysite with a belligerent owner who only saw dollar signs. Does anyone remember Willix and his great work? Right now i'd have to say that Kastemel and Imtherubicon are doing great work on the yahoo sites...but I still miss Willix's work. He was amazing! It's funny how people and sites come and go over the years--but Dimensions has remaines constant throughout. If you haven't had a chance, check out Imtherubicon and WGI one and two--great stuff! And let's see if we can resurrect Willix! By the way, how may of you have checked out Fat Girlfriends? Great story there, and some compelling photos. Annoying message board, though....


can you give us the yahoo link for Kastemel and Imtherubicon?


----------



## Caine (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah I can, I did some work with the guy writing a story or two and have him draw some art. Heres the links to his groups

Http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WG_Illustrated
Http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WGI2

Enjoy all for those of you who haven't had the honor of seeing this undiscussed master.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 24, 2006)

ImtheRubicon's yahoo group

Kastemel's main yahoo group


[edit]

Drat! Too slow yet again.

[/edit]


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 25, 2006)

fatlane said:


> That's why I plan to convert how my site operates.



Plz post pix thanx!

Oh, come on! Who didn't see that coming!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 25, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Plz post pix thanx!
> 
> Oh, come on! Who didn't see that coming!



OK YES I WILL POST A PIC OK?

Why not? 

View attachment zig-zag.jpg


----------

